# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Не определяется USB-HDD

## Николай Степчук

Windows XP
Была заражена вирусами mspaint.exe и еще парой других троянов
Подключил внешний HDD, почистил с помощью AVZ
После перезагрузки HDD находится в диспетчере устройств(восклицательных знаков нет), но в управлении дисками не виден
Подключил флешку в fat32 - она видна
HDD - Zalman VE200 в ntfs
Переключил его в режим дисковода - виден

Что могло быть изменено вирусом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Koza Nozdri

Раздел USBStor экспортируйте и покажите.

----------

